# When Remarkables gets fresh snow



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice.... Looks fun. I can't wait.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks fun, but better getcha p-tex ready because that bony shit is gonna lead to a bunch of core shots!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Low snow base down south this year 

Some nice pow in the vid though!


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Had a similar day at Cardrona a week or so ago. SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my biggest fear of that shit is hitting it and then having it throw me all weird onto another one and break body parts. 

no worries on the board I ride Never Summer, idk if you heard but their bases and rails are impervious.:liar:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Last year I was trying to launch myself off of some of those sketchy bluffs over off Lift 8 and hit some snow snakes. Ended up spraining my wrist and bruising myself black and blue from my hip midway up my ribs. Hit some slightly buried rocks just as I laid into a turn to try to launch off of one of those little cliffs. Should've known better. Shit sucked.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Last year I was trying to launch myself off of some of those sketchy bluffs over off Lift 8 and hit some snow snakes. Ended up spraining my wrist and bruising myself black and blue from my hip midway up my ribs. Hit some slightly buried rocks just as I laid into a turn to try to launch off of one of those little cliffs. Should've known better. Shit sucked.


 Deja vu is informing me that your story is the inspiration to my post.....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That shit sucked so much ass. Took me until mid-July to fully get over that. My whole side looked like I'd gotten beat with a baseball bat. :laugh:


----------



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

Yeah gotta really watch out on those Remarks rocks... Not a good time scratching up your board, even worse if its causing injuries..


----------

